# Reliability of 330i?



## sigep (Mar 23, 2004)

Alot of people have been telling me that BMW's are very high mainatance and break down and always in the shop. Are BMW's more reliable than Mercedz Benz or are they about the same? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

sigep said:


> Alot of people have been telling me that BMW's are very high mainatance and break down and always in the shop. Are BMW's more reliable than Mercedz Benz or are they about the same? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


I think that is the perception because BMW owners tend to be a little more picky about their cars than the "normal" owner. I would put BMW quality around the industry average (which is also where I would put MB these days).

If quality is top concern to you, get a Lexus. But, if you want the total package, get a BMW.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Do you want reliability rankings? Read Consumer Reports or the JD Power results. Do you want anecdotal evidence from a bunch of owners? People's experiences are all over the map. I've had basically zero problems with my 330i.

Do a few google searches and you'll find a bunch of CR & JD Power info about BMW and Mercedes. Here's two results from one google search I just did...


> Europe: Few standouts. Relatively few European cars did well. The handful showing average or better reliability are the BMW 3 Series, the Saab 9-3 and 9-5, and all Volvos except the XC90 SUV.
> 
> But all Mercedes-Benz models were below average, as were all Audis, Jaguars, Land Rovers, and the BMW 7 Series, X5 SUV, and Mini Cooper.





> CR's RELIABILITY RANKINGS
> For 2002 models, the average was 18 problems per 100 vehicles, vs. 21 in 2001.
> Brand Problems per
> 100 vehicles
> ...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> I've had basically zero problems with my 330i.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

:stupid:


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Up until recently I would have said I've had very few problems with my 328i. For those of you that have 330s I'd like to hear you answer that question in 2-3 years (assuming you still own it).


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

Had a 97 328 - owned for 2 years - no problems at all.

Today, as far as CR, not one MB is recommended because of recent reliability issues - bimmer is average.

If you are going to decide a purchase of a new car based on reliability only, objectively you would be safer with BMW over MB.


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

My mom has had both an MB and a Bimmer and has had better luck with the Bimmer than the Benz. I wouldn't recommend getting either car out of warranty unless you could afford the potentially large maintenance costs. Both brands have good CPO programs and offer free scheduled maintenance for new cars.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Is there a smiley for troll?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

325SMG said:


> My mom has had both an MB and a Bimmer and has had better luck with the Bimmer than the Benz. I wouldn't recommend getting either car out of warranty unless you could afford the potentially large maintenance costs. Both brands have good CPO programs and offer free scheduled maintenance for new cars.


Pretty much sums up my experience. I had a '99 C class Benz. Was in the shop more than our Chrysler T&C Minivan.

We now own a Honda Odyssey and a 3 series sedan.


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

wingspan said:


> Pretty much sums up my experience. I had a '99 C class Benz. Was in the shop more than our Chrysler T&C Minivan.
> 
> We now own a Honda Odyssey and a 3 series sedan.


:thumbup: In a few days, our family lineup will be --

00 Odyssey
04 330i


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

325SMG said:


> My mom has had both an MB and a Bimmer and has had better luck with the Bimmer than the Benz. I wouldn't recommend getting either car out of warranty unless you could afford the potentially large maintenance costs. Both brands have good CPO programs and offer free scheduled maintenance for new cars.


Not so with MB starting with MY05 vehicles...


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Off the top of my head, in the 4 months I've owned my car, I've only noticed:

1. Climate control LCD has spider marks on it sometimes when I start up the car. I was told this is normal, although I'm not sure I believe them.

2. Occasional fading of stereo to mono while listening to FM on my HK radio. Will see about getting this fixed under the service bulletin.

3. Once or twice the engine died while at a red light. Not a big deal unless it starts to happen more often and more frequently, but I'll ask that any thrown codes be checked out.

4. Rattling in top front left speaker during heavy bass only. Not sure if that's the "HK rattle" that others have experienced, but will ask that this be fixed.

I know everyone says BMW owners are pickier, and that's the reason for less-than-stellar reliability ratings. I don't really buy that, though. In any case, these problems are not really anything I'd get worked up about, but since I'm going to get my oil changed in July, I figure I might as well have them addressed... (BTW, if reliability out of warranty is a top concern, I wouldn't buy a new MB that you're planning to keep for a while. Not right now, at least.)


----------



## mark_m (Aug 2, 2003)

sigep said:


> Alot of people have been telling me that BMW's are very high mainatance and break down and always in the shop. Are BMW's more reliable than Mercedz Benz or are they about the same? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


First and foremost, where do/did you go to school? Secondly, I firmly believe that the prospective Mercedes and BMW drivers are looking for different attributes in an automobile. Of course, this is subjective, but in general, Mercedes seems to focus more on the luxury side. BMW focuses on the 'drivers' side. Which are you most interested in?

In regard to reliability, my 330i HAS seen the shop on unscheduled maintenance more than my wife's Honda Accord. In the strict area of reliability, the Accord wins. In the area of driving pleasure, the bimmer wins. It all depends on what you are searching for.

If reliability is of paramount importance to you, shop around for a Honda Prelude. I shopped around (and have owned 2/3rd generation) Preludes, so I feel I can safely speak from ownership experience. They are great cars. I used to think that reliability was the be all, end all. Then I had the opportunity to drive a friend's 7 series, and I became smitten with BMW. I had to own one for myself.

I have been in for two unscheduled maintenance issues, a light control module reprogramming that was killing my battery, and a problem with my Xenon lights improperly firing up (software reprogramming as well.) Would Japanese makes have the same sorts of problems? I don't know... could they... absolutely. The Accord has been in for unscheduled alternator replacement, and EGR valve replacement -- in 70k miles of driving. Is it possible that in 10k of bimmer driving, I have used up my theoretical '2 unscheduled' maintenance visits. Does this make them equally as 'reliable'? Perhaps arguably...

Overall, I have been VERY pleased with my BMW ownership experience, and would gladly buy one again. Right now the 3er never fails to make me smile. If you are looking for a 'drivers' car, look no further... BMW delivers. If you interests lie in other areas, you can find other cars that might fit your needs better.

You will find yourself getting hazed here if you are trolling. There are other boards that will give you that kind of response. I have found here that people are mature and reasonable enough to back their opinions with persuasive argument and reason.

Fraternally, :beerchug: 
Mark


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

BloodRedHog said:


> :thumbup: In a few days, our family lineup will be --
> 
> 00 Odyssey
> 04 330i


Buying a used Odyssey then, eh? Great choice :rofl:

j/k


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

wingspan said:


> Buying a used Odyssey then, eh? Great choice :rofl:
> 
> j/k


:rofl:

Nothing like having that 3rd row "magic" seat!


----------

